# This followed me home today!



## GeorgeS (Jun 5, 2015)

I went to a small sawmill today locally and picked up a bunch of walnut. I am finishing my basement and have a couple projects to build. I have a 6'x8' barn door to build, a small cabinet for fridge and popcorn as well as a bar top. I picked up the slabs for the bar top a while back but needed the trim pieces for under the slab front and back. I couldnt refuse the deal. Almost 190 board feet at $4 per foot.

Reactions: Like 8 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jul 15, 2015)

Now that makes me want to go for a walk by a sawmill. 
marvelous wood find.


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 15, 2015)

Congrats! Now it's time to go to work! Chuck


----------



## GeorgeS (Jul 15, 2015)

@Nature Man Chuck I've been working!


 

 

 

 

 


Just takes time with a full time job and two little ones.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 15, 2015)

Awesome! Looks like you are firing on all cylinders! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------

